# jusqu'à tant que



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*jusqu'à tant que* :  jusqu'à ce que. 

E.g. Nous l'épaulerons jusqu'à tant qu'il n'ait plus besoin de nous.

direi: Lo sosterremo fino non abbia  più bisogno di noi.


----------



## Gino Pilotino

BenVitale said:


> *jusqu'à tant que* :  jusqu'à ce que.
> 
> E.g. Nous l'épaulerons jusqu'à tant qu'il n'ait plus besoin de nous.
> 
> direi: Lo sosterremo fino finché (o fintanto che) non abbia  più bisogno di noi.


----------



## Joan bolets

*fino a quando* abbia bisogno di noi


----------



## Necsus

'...fino a quando non avrà più bisogno di noi'.


----------



## despina

Petite précision: "jusqu'a tant que" me paraît extrêmement incorrect en français !! 
On peut l'entendre à l'oral, mais ce n'est pas du "bon français" (me semble-t-il).
Il faut dire : jusqu'à CE que


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

despina said:


> Petite précision: "jusqu'a tant que" me paraît extrêmement incorrect en français !!
> On peut l'entendre à l'oral, mais ce n'est pas du "bon français" (me semble-t-il).
> Il faut dire : jusqu'à CE que


 
C'est une vieille expression : jusqu'a tant que


----------

